# My new F1 Dovii



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Courtesy of Jeff Rapps..

This little guys is only 4" but he looks way better then I ever hoped for 

He's still stressed and shy so I'll get some better pics up later.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Jeff Rapps never disappoints. Nice pickup. Now aren't you glad you didn't buy the ones from your LFS hoping to get an ordinary male?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

SWEET!! Wish I space for one of those little monsters.


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

terd ferguson said:


> Jeff Rapps never disappoints. Nice pickup. Now aren't you glad you didn't buy the ones from your LFS hoping to get an ordinary male?


Yea I am.. He's really beating on my other little dovii too. I made it an eggcrate box to hide out in but the little guy / gal hasn't figured out that the gaps in the eggcrate are for him to go through lol.

Now whats really funny is there is a divider between the dovii and my wolf fish. All night long the two have been flaring at each other. Luckily I have the divider secured good.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't wait to see some more pics once he's settled in. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That is amazing color on only a 4" specimen. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

pump some wait onto that little guy! but i agree, quite the color for a 4"er.


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Another Pic.. and a video at the bottom..


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

The image of your video wouldn't play. I think I fixed it with your direct link. Cool video, nice job. :thumb:

http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc254/muds_fish/?action=view&current=Wolf-Dovii.flv


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

I picked up a wild caught Dovii from bluegrassaquatics a couple months ago. What a beauty:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice.. and your lucky 

They told me they had a WC male and once I got the pics it was a female :wink:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

eraserhead said:


> I picked up a wild caught Dovii from bluegrassaquatics a couple months ago. What a beauty:


Very nice. How big is he?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't cha just luv dovii! Both of you guys have some good pick ups there.


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Heck yea I love Dovii..

A different question though.. I think instead of giving him my 120 (48x24x24) I'm going to grow him out in a 50 breeder which is 48x18x13. To what size do you think he will be comfortable in that tank? I'm thinking about 10" or so?

That will give me adequate time (6 months or so?) to find a good deal on a 180 or larger.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i watched the video, it made me laugh


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Glad my fish can amuse you :wink:


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I had mine in a 20 gallon until 3 inches. I grew him from 3 to 5 or 6 inches in a 75 gallon. He has grown to 9 inches in a 125. A 10 inch fish can hang a while in a 50 gallon, but the 120 would be better for growth and movement. In a 50 I'd do two, 50% or more water changes a week.


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

> Very nice. How big is he?


Oh I would say he is right around 9 inches or so. His coloration is just magnificent, I wish I had a better picture handy!


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

darthodo said:


> I had mine in a 20 gallon until 3 inches. I grew him from 3 to 5 or 6 inches in a 75 gallon. He has grown to 9 inches in a 125. A 10 inch fish can hang a while in a 50 gallon, but the 120 would be better for growth and movement. In a 50 I'd do two, 50% or more water changes a week.


I'll give it a shot.. right now I actually put him in a 55 by himself. The 50 needs to cycle real quick. If worse comes to worse I'll borrow my dads empty 150 to grow him out in but that will be a last resort.

And here is another pic without flash.. he's getting some gorgeous blues for a 4 - 4.5" fish.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Mudfrog said:


> darthodo said:
> 
> 
> > I had mine in a 20 gallon until 3 inches. I grew him from 3 to 5 or 6 inches in a 75 gallon. He has grown to 9 inches in a 125. A 10 inch fish can hang a while in a 50 gallon, but the 120 would be better for growth and movement. In a 50 I'd do two, 50% or more water changes a week.
> ...


He looks even better without the flash, lol. I can't wait to see him with some more size. :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Handsome young fella there...congrats! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I found a supposed 100 gallon for $75 so I'm more then likely going to pick that up. Dimensions are 72x18x19 which actually comes out to about 106 gallons. Although those measurements are from her memory so it's probably way off lol. It's the tank only aside from a couple fluval 4+ filters which won't do me much good but I'll need to build a stand and some glass tops before I can move the little guy into it. A year from now when he outgrows this tank it will make a decent home for my H. malabaricus.


----------

